# Rear Anti-Sway Bar question.



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

My Anti-Sway Bar is real close to the rear end and easily hits it. The rear end is a 12 bolt and the car is a 65 post GTO. What I am wondering is if I would put a heavy duty sway bar own, would it be further away from the rear end then the 7/8" one?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Is the sway bar bolted to the lower control arms or links ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on what brand, and what type of mounting system. Heavier duty= more likely to hit in general due to it's increased thickness.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The action on the sway bar is a twisting action, so it shouldn't hit.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

*spot of sway bar attached*

I checked last night and the sway bar is attached to the lower control arms.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, there isn't really any adjustment to that way of mounting, other than loosening the bolts and getting the bolts/bar as low as possible on the arm. My feeling is a larger diameter bar is only going to make the contact worse unless the bar is bent to go lower off the mounting holes for clearance at the diff housing. If the manufacturer has an offset built in to provide for clearance, there shouldn't be an issue.
There are other things to consider here too. The 12 bolt isn't original nor would the reinforced lower arms and bar be. To use the stock mounting location on the arms, they need to be the reinforced arms. Did you see a plate welded on the bottom of them that has sleeves for the bolt holes to prevent the arm from crushing when the bolt is tightened. If they don't have that plate, they may have been drilled for the bar and are locating it in the wrong position. I have a pair of correct arms here with the bar and can measure where the holes are on mine and how far back the bar extends for reference.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Did you lower your rear suspension too much? You may need a different sway bar for a 12 bolt rear...I THINK they are a different shape. Eric


----------



## NTVMGTO67 (Apr 2, 2010)

*rear sway bar*

If you drill your own control arm the holes should be at 5 and 11 inches from thecenter of the rear bushing. gem


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Could be that a 10 bolt sway bar is different than a 12 bolt one. maybe that someone changed the rear to a 12 bolt and re-used the 10 bolt sway bar...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Is it flipped upside down?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This thread is almost a year old.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

"smacks forehead" doh!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

.........D'oh !, stupid brain! i left a reply also:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> Is it flipped upside down?


Only Mitch (TMP) flips things !


----------

